# Breaking Up Dog Fights - Safe methods?



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Are there any correct ways to break up a dog fight? Specifically if you are alone, inexperienced an responsible for the dogs in question? Or more importantly, how not to get bit?

Just curious. I was at Petsmart the other day and suddenly I heard some banging and a panic of barks and snarling. Apparently there was a serious dog fight at the day care center. I didn't see what happened but I saw other workers running over. One worker was crying and another was saying " Why didn't anyone do anything?" or at least that's all I caught. However when I arrived, the fight was over and everyone looked fine. I think one worker was even cracking a smile but I couldn't tell if it was out of nervousness or amusement.

I admit, I have been considering applying to Petsmart as a part time job. Currently the way Petsmart seems handle people monitor dogs is have a single person watch roughly 8 - 10 dogs at a time. I'm wondering, *if *(not saying I will, but I want to entertain the theory) I were ever to be assigned to looking after the dogs, how would I break up a dog fight without hurting the dogs or endangering myself? I'm not sure what methods would be appropriate and don't want to offend the dog owners enough where they may either charge me or the company. 

Just curious, but I think learning about how to effectively break dog fights in general is a good thing to know. Of course I support positive reinforcement, but I have a feeling when it comes to _real_ dog fights, there are no rules anymore. I value the information I get here the most and would love to hear any stories, tips, advice and shared books/links about this. You guys are my mentors 


Mind you, if I ever had MY dog get in a fight, I will do whatever it takes to break it up, even if it means getting bit or using physical force on the other dog if I had to. Saving my own dog will be top priority.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Any daycare should be equipped with tools for this, like high pressure hoses, catch pokes, and air horns to name a few. That said, if it were over as quick as it started, it was NOT a true dog fight but rather a scuffle, which is usually a whole lot more noise than anything else, and separating the dogs involved for a few minutes is usually sufficient. I would NEVER use a daycare with a single play area- ever. Three is ideal. 

Reputable daycares will require a temperament screening, which should NOT be done by only one person,but rather two because you need total control when dealing with unfamilr dogs of mystery personality. If the daycare has a reasonable screening process then I would say 1 person per 15 dogs is pretty easily managable in a group, but that doesn't mean one person on staff. There should always be an extra body in the building, to aid in these situations. 

There is no proactive, fool-proof way to break up a true fight, or even a scuffle. Air horns are really effective and prompt removal of the dog from the play group until their arousal level is back to normal. If properly supervised to knowledgeable staff, most scuffles are stopped before they start, and rarely does anything escalate to a true fight. Puncture woulda an superficial cuts easily result from minor altercations, especially on short hared dogs, and are generally not a big deal, but DO happen occasionally and owners should be aware of the real possibilty.
***I'm basing this on the dogs having been properly temperament screened, and having supervision by trained staff who get to know the dogs individually. Daycares with poor screening processes, or untrained staff, or too large of play groups are another dangerous ballgame with a more real chance of true fights. And I'm basing this on the "supposed to" not the whatever means necessary mode that takes over when a dog is in true life threatening danger, and other methods fail. 

I've worked in the soft daycare business for about 5 years, in 5 locations (3 were the same franchise) and have only witnessed about 4 true fights, with vet-necessary treatment needed. (Stitches)


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Honestly, I wouldn't apply to Pestmart. Oftentimes they have too many dogs for too few people. Nick and I went to a Petsmart on the way home from Abi's and there were 8-10 dogs in the training class in the tiniest training area I have ever seen. The dogs were all off leash and running around the area and a few were tangled up. These were not small puppies either. Most of them were adult dogs. The vibe I got was one of tension. It isn't the first time I have witnessed that either. 

Then there's grooming. We have too many dogs shoved on us in one day and constantly have to stop to deal with any dog that comes in for a nail trim, putting us further behind a very tight schedule. Dogs who are known biters are allowed to come back and bite over and over again. Dogs who draw blood from their owners in the lobby are allowed to reschedule for another day. 

When I was training for my job, I wasn't told that I was supposed to take a few days of training time to go sit in the staff room and study a book to take a test before getting any hands on time with the dogs. I was in with the dogs for three days before someone realized I hadn't taken the test. On the first day of my training, I was handed a dog to groom and I wasn't told how to do it. I was supposed to receive two weeks of training before being handed my first dog to bathe and groom alone. 

Once I was at the actual store I was going to be working at, the once over we were supposed to give the dogs before accepting them (to make sure there were no injuries, hot spot, allergies, skin illnesses, or mats in the fur) went completely out the window. We were basically instructed to leash the dog and take it back. Most dogs were never checked.

Ours did not have a daycare center but I can only imagine that it would be run with the same disregard as the training and the grooming. While I am ok with using Petsmart to socialize my dogs and buy the occasional item that I don't have time to get somewhere else, I do not give them my money. They just don't run things the way they should be run. I honestly can't imagine their daycare doing very thorough temperament testing. I could be VERY wrong so maybe you should go check it out first and just kind of watch and see what goes on but it's not a place I will ever work again.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh geeze and I thought food service was bad! I admit I was suspicious but I had no idea it could be that bad. I'm certainly going to investigate the place before I consider an application. I was hoping that maybe I've just spotted an off day or it wasn't a Petsmart that followed the standards. Thank you for the information and shared experience; I will definitely be cautious. I'm in the search for pet related jobs I can apply for part time. Currently, the Petsmarts were the only places offering.Well until then at least contract work can keep me afloat lol.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

You can always try scaring them off first with loud noise, water, pepper spray (or that halt! stuff...that's probably what they'd have at petsmart). I've also heard picking both dogs up by their back feet can make them let go, but it might not be so safe for you. If they've latched on and you just can't separate them then choking (lifting and twisting the collar as tight as you can get it) them until they start to struggle for air may be the only option. However those two things require two people or at least you'd need to tie the other dog to something so he can't just continue the fight while you're removing the other one.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

With strange dogs? Throw a chair inbetween them or move them someplace you can shut a door on one. My dogs like to start crap but they don't redirect so we just grab a collar or scruff if they are naked and pull them apart. If there's only one person best to throw a leash on one and hook it to something so you can take the other dog away without them restarting. Like Corgipaws said though, if there was that much noise and no damage, it wasn't a fight, just some serious snarking in which case I would just wade in the middle and make some noise.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't tell you what to do. I can tell you one thing you don't want to do. Do not surround the dogs in mob of panic so the owner can't get to his dog and tangling up his leash in the process. Your stressing the dogs out more. The owner has to shove you out the way to break up the fight that you were too scared to do anything but made sure to get as close as you could to see. It happened to me once and it pissed me off. It wasn't a real fight, just a short scuffle that was about to get much worse. If they didn't block me out even the scuffle could have been avoided. 

Oh, and do not get between the two dogs pulling them apart with a body full of tension. If it works then it clearly wasn't a real fight otherwise you'd get hurt. This also happened during the above scuffle, and no it didn't actually work. I finally managed to grab Bridget and redirect her attention. We spent the rest of the entire training session with that dog snapping at us. Words could not express how angry I was that what was suppose to be one of the best well built training facility in the city handled that whole situation. The whole event probably lasted only a minute or two but it took me 2 weeks before I was calm enough to return to class.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Pulling dogs apart by their hind legs is the only method I've seen work where people don't get hurt. Obviously, you'll only want to do this is water doesn't work.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I can tell you this.....all of us here on the forum can give you tips and tricks that we have used....but if you work for any of the big box stores they will have their own methods, and if seen doing something differently(without manager approval) you will, more then likley get in trouble. 
Yes this can be said for most places you work...but I have worked for both petsmart (cashier and pet care) and petco (cashier) and they are both the same way. Their own rules, guidelines, and protocols are to be used at all times....and unless 1. You just dont give a crap about the animals, or 2. You are lucky enough to have a kick-a$$ manager then it's going to suck big time!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> Oh geeze and I thought food service was bad! I admit I was suspicious but I had no idea it could be that bad. I'm certainly going to investigate the place before I consider an application. I was hoping that maybe I've just spotted an off day or it wasn't a Petsmart that followed the standards. Thank you for the information and shared experience; I will definitely be cautious. I'm in the search for pet related jobs I can apply for part time. Currently, the Petsmarts were the only places offering.Well until then at least contract work can keep me afloat lol.


Honestly, if I were going to work at a Petsmart again, I would be a shelf stocker or just be an employee who works in the actual store itself (but not pet care). I would never work at Petsmart in a dog related job again. 

Remember though, that this is my experience at only two Petsmarts. Both were in my town in Southern California (the one where I was trained and the one where I worked). Well, and the one on the way home from Abi's yesterday...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I used to work at the Petsmart Petshotel in 2006. Like Dude and Buck's Mama said, they have way too many dogs and not nearly enough employees. Often times I would be supervising the big dog room, by myself, and there would be about 15 large to giant breeds in there with me. The super high pressure hose, like Corgipaws mentioned, was a life saver so many times.


----------

